# Cheesecake Soufflé



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> After reading a few recipes all in grams  I winged it and made my own recipe.
> It was delicious, next time I’ll bake it for 5 minutes more...


Looks good to me.


----------



## de-nagorg

Two Knots said:


> After reading a few recipes all in grams  I winged it and made my own recipe.
> It was delicious, next time I’ll bake it for 5 minutes more...
> View attachment 646526
> View attachment 646527



I've said it before, I'll say it again.

Box one of those up, and send it my way.

Looks good enough for seconds, or even thirds.


ED


----------



## de-nagorg

As good a place as any to say.

Quiche me, I'm Irish.


ED


----------



## wooleybooger

de-nagorg said:


> I've said it before, I'll say it again.
> 
> Box one of those up, and send it my way.
> 
> Looks good enough for seconds, or even thirds.
> 
> 
> ED





de-nagorg said:


> As good a place as any to say.
> 
> Quiche me, I'm Irish.
> 
> 
> ED


Well she's a very nice person and may give you her recipe but........ain't happenin', get your own cheesecake.


----------



## Two Knots

You know that I give out all my recipes, if you want it, just ask.


----------



## de-nagorg

wooleybooger said:


> Well she's a very nice person and may give you her recipe but........ain't happenin', get your own cheesecake.


 It was a pun on the old St pat's day saying, no other intention meant. 

Besides a proper Gentleman does not proposition married ladies. 

ED


----------



## Startingover

de-nagorg said:


> As good a place as any to say.
> 
> Quiche me, I'm Irish.
> 
> 
> ED


hahaha


----------



## wooleybooger

de-nagorg said:


> Besides a proper Gentleman does not proposition married ladies.


Who said I am a proper gentleman? Besides she and I go back further than anyone here knows.


----------



## ktownskier

de-nagorg said:


> It was a pun on the old St pat's day saying, no other intention meant.
> 
> Besides a proper Gentleman does not proposition married ladies.
> 
> ED


At least in front of others....Where the gentleman may be overheard.

And others may witness said Gentleman being ***** slapped.

Or being given said Gentle Ladies phone number, or room key or....


----------



## wooleybooger

ktownskier said:


> At least in front of others....Where the gentleman may be overheard.
> 
> And others may witness said Gentleman being *** slapped.
> 
> Or being given said Gentle Ladies phone number, or room key or....


Hush boy, don't give away secrets. Besides she'll kill both of us.

Time to stop pickin' on TK.


----------



## ktownskier

wooleybooger said:


> Hush boy, don't give away secrets. Besides she'll kill both of us.
> 
> Time to stop pickin' on TK.


I would never consider pickin' on TK. I am rather attached to my testicles. 
Besides, I value her wisdom, he wicked wit and her friendship....


----------



## Two Knots

^^^^^^^ A wise man knows his limitations!


----------



## wooleybooger

You need to walk the edge occasionally.


----------



## HandyMandy99

Oh my, this cheesecake souffle looks amazing, I'll take the recipe!

I made my own recently, it turned out similar to yours but it had a little twist... I added cinnamon into the filling to give it a slightly punchier taste. I used this one (https://blog.creamchargers.co.uk/cinnamon-whipped-cream/) but substituted cream cheese for whipping cream and it tasted great! I'd recommend for anyone who wants to try something slightly different (and slightly Christmassy!)


----------



## Two Knots

Sorry, I can’t find this recipe, but here is my best cheesecake recipe…for a 9” cheesecake
spring pan.
Here’s the full recipe.

2 - 8 oz cream cheese
1 cup sugar ( less 2 Tablespoons)
2 teaspoons vanilla
3 eggs
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 pint of sour cream (2 cups)

Cream sugar and cream cheese,
add vanilla and salt. add eggs one at a time beating in between.
lastly add sour cream and beat in by hand or on low setting on mixer.
Pour into graham cracker crust lined 9” cheesecake pan.
Bake 30 minutes @350* turn off oven and leave in oven for one hour. chill overnight.

This is it…on this one I added in blueberries.


----------



## wooleybooger

Check this one out with honey and blackberries.









Honey and Blackberry Cheesecake with Gingersnap Crust







honey.com


----------



## de-nagorg

I've been making them with Pumpkin and Spices. 

.
ED


----------



## Old Thomas

Never heard of it but I would try a piece.


----------



## de-nagorg

Old Thomas said:


> Never heard of it but I would try a piece.



I had to make one today, because this reminded me how much I like it. 

How do I shove a slice through this machine, so you can try it?

It's really very simple, just substitute a partial can of pumpkin, and the spices listed for a pumpkin pie, for the berries in the typical fruity cheesecake.

Then after tasting adjust your recipe the next time, and the next time.

Until you get it " JUST RIGHT".



ED


----------



## LeahTerry

Oh my, this cheesecake souffle looks amazing, I'll take the recipe! I made my own recently, it turned out similar to yours but it had a little twist... I added cinnamon into the filling to give it a slightly punchier taste. I used this one (https://blog.creamchargers.co.uk/cinnamon-whipped-cream/) but substituted cream cheese for whipping cream and it tasted great! I'd recommend for anyone who wants to try something slightly different (and slightly Christmassy!)


----------



## Nut'n'Done

Two Knots said:


> ^^^^^^^ A wise man knows his limitations!


Yes, Behind every clever women is a wise man that knows his limitations!
My wife loves me, but her dog hates me. How does that happen?
Sorry, I just had too!
Love your recipes TK's, keep them coming please!


----------



## de-nagorg

Nut'n'Done said:


> Yes, Behind every clever women is a wise man that knows his limitations!
> My wife loves me, but her dog hates me. How does that happen?
> Sorry, I just had too!
> Love your recipes TK's, keep them coming please!



And I've known Women, who's dog loved me more than she did.

So what does this have to do with sharing culinary experiences.

Absolutely NOTHING.

ED


----------



## Two Knots

my dog loves me - she’s the Queen around here and I’m the Princess.










Sorry LeahTerry, I can’t find that recipe…
but I posted my best cheesecake recipe in post #16.


----------



## Nut'n'Done

de-nagorg said:


> And I've known Women, who's dog loved me more than she did.
> 
> So what does this have to do with sharing culinary experiences.
> 
> Absolutely NOTHING.
> 
> ED


I dunno, sharing culinary experiences has proved, I can assist my wife in the kitchen as long as the dog is in the den.
Hmm, should I marry the dog too?


----------

